# 2011 K2 Bindings FREEVIEW!!!!5!! (and maybe boots)



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe all the models have the heel foam going all the way down, along with beefier foam (maybe not, but whatever)

Auto models + Formula get the new highback rotation/forward lean screws... basically no more problems with the highback loosening up the screws from folding it up and down all day


*The new Formula*

ankle strap is very 390ish (soft)
highback is softer than the previous highback, still asym (and actually the same height; as in I put them side by side)
no more FLAD on the back; it's built into the new tool-less highback rotation screws



















*Cinch line gets the feature creep*











*Auto Everywhere*

new LABIA LIPS toe strap on all Auto models
all Auto models get the same tool-less highback set-up as the new Formula
Auto Highback is stiffest, Auto Ever next, Auto Uprise (Formula Auto) softest



















*2011 Lineup:*

*Freeride:*
Auto
Cinch CTX (gets the Auto highback; basically a step-in Auto)

*All-Mountain:*
Auto Ever
Indy (same as 2010 Formula)
Cinch CTS (Indy highback, same as 2010 Cinch CTX)

*Freestyle:*
Auto Uprise (all-new)
Formula (all-new)
Sonic (same as 2010 Indy)
Cinch CTC (Sonic highback, same as 2010 Cinch CTS)
Mach/Mach II (unlisted, I think this will be the same as the 2010 Sonic)

also the new Hurrithane, which I believe is the 2011 Formula + soft asym airframe highback design (something like that but I wasn't really paying attention) ugly as fuck


nothing really special about the boots, same as always, *T1 however is fucking bananas with the stained leather* - brown model looks like a cowboy boot (motherfucking yeehaw)


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ya those Formulas are gonna be a big seller next year. Can't wait to try em out


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

The formulas look fantastic. I may have to wait for them rather than getting a pair of 390s this season end. Although, how do those Labia lips work? Without something to prevent them from separating, I can see them coming loose/sliding off after a few runs.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll have a proper full K2 Preview up soon... with boots and boards (biggest change to boots is the new Conda Clutch liner speed lace (fast as fuck)

a bunch of stuff has been renamed, less confusion over last year (Auto lineup loses the Auto name, Auto becomes Drone)


in the meantime, fuck off with the tall highback shit











Hurrithane is the 2011 Indy with a super soft urethane highback











boots


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Any closeups of those boots, specifically the BOA ones?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

no closeups, but i can take some pictures or scans of the catalog


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

So next year the evers will be all mountain and the autos will be freeride? Wasn't it the opposite this year?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Any closeups of those boots, specifically the BOA ones?


yeah, i'm interested in the dual boa's

may want to get them next year


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Any idea if K2's expanding the canted foot beds beyond the Auto line (or, what ever they're calling it this year)?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

3degree cantbeds are on the cinch ctx, cinch cts, ever (auto), drone (auto), uprise (auto), formula, cinch tryst (girl), and agogo (auto)(girl)

the new toe straps on the auto series are independently adjustable


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

i dont like the looks of those new highbacks or toe straps at all. i like my uprises just the way they are, i guess time will tell how they preform. those ankle cushy straps look nice however


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

not every boot toebox is the same, and the new toe straps on the Auto models helps to get even tension on both the upper and lower

i guess the Formula/Uprise is all-new because everything last year was all basically the same overlapping stuff (and it allows everything beneath it to get a feature bump)


new Fastplant board has a plywood laminate core made from bamboo (Bambooyah!)- K2 guarantees the core against catastrophic breakage for 5(!) years

women's GB Pop (Gretchen Bleiler model) is the only true cambered board in the lineup (all other models have at least flat camber between the inserts)

non-rocker WWW and VaVaVoom are no more, Podium is no more, Format is no more, Jibpan is no more, Luna is no more (sort of), Airdu is no more


Men's boards + rocker type

A.T.L.A.S.:
Zero (flatline)
Gyrator (powder)
Slayblade + wide (flatline)
Turbo Dream + wide (all-terrain)
(new budget board) Raygun + wide (all-terrain)
(budget) Brigade + wide (catch-free)

Progression:
(new) Fastplant + wide (jib)
Believer (flatline)
Parkstar + wide (jib)
Darkstar + wide (flatline)
WWW + wide (jib)
(budget) Anagram + wide (catch-free)
(budget youth) Vandal + wide (jib)

Women's boards + rocker type

(new) GB Pop (camber)
Eco Pop (all-terrain)
Fling (flatline)
VaVaVoom (jib)
(new - sort of) Lunatique (all-terrain)
(budget) Moment (catch-free)
(youth) Kandi (catch-free)

Grom boards + rocker type

(boys) Mini Turbo (catch-free)
(girls) Lil' Kandi (catch-free)


I'm disappointed that K2 still doesn't have an affordable boot with a zonal lacing system.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

What's the word on these tall highbacks? Are they being proven to give more control, or are they just super tall and kinda uncomfy?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> What's the word on these tall highbacks? Are they being proven to give more control, or are they just super tall and kinda uncomfy?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> What's the word on these tall highbacks? Are they being proven to give more control, or are they just super tall and kinda uncomfy?


I think it was the angle of the photo taken which made the highbacks look ridiculously tall :dunno:


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Got it. 

Ya they do look really really tall for some reason.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Its just the photo. The worlds tallest high back award goes to burton. K2 has the sickest high backs tho.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

a little late to this thread...

good to hear the 2011 formulas come w/ the canted footbed. Any word whether they'll receive harshmellow as well?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

formula doesn't have harshmellow
uprise does


----------

